# Phil Spector has passed away



## KenOC

Phil Spector has died in prison of natural causes at 81. Spector was a huge name in rock music in the days when I was spending time in the Haight-Ashbury district of San Francisco, sampling Owsley Stanley's wares and otherwise damaging my genes (ultimately I needed new pants!) He produced historic concerts at the Fillmore and contributed to the vivid mental weather of those days.

Later he became a somewhat demented alcoholic with a penchant for threatening beautiful women who came to his mansion with firearms, ultimately shooting and killing one. He seemed surprised that he had done that, but the law took its course.


----------



## Rogerx

Roll of Honour


-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## pianozach

KenOC said:


> Phil Spector has died in prison of natural causes at 81. Spector was a huge name in rock music in the days when I was spending time in the Haight-Ashbury district of San Francisco, sampling Owsley Stanley's wares and otherwise damaging my genes (ultimately I needed new pants!) He produced historic concerts at the Fillmore and contributed to the vivid mental weather of those days.
> 
> Later he became a somewhat demented alcoholic with a penchant for threatening beautiful women who came to his mansion with firearms, ultimately shooting and killing one. He seemed surprised that he had done that, but the law took its course.


Actually, he died of _complications_ from COVID-19. If you want to call that "natural causes", I'm not willing to have an argument over it. He was 80 (or 81, depending on your source), and not really in the best of health, and the COVID just hastened it. The medical examiner called it "natural causes", but his official cause of death will eventually be determined by the medical examiner in the San Joaquin County Sheriff's Office.

Four weeks before his death he'd been diagnosed, and it was bad enough that he had to be moved from prison to the hospital. He'd been released back to prison, but a week before his death had to be sent back to the hospital as he was having trouble breathing.

So, according to the Los Angeles Times "At the California Heath Care Facility, where Spector was housed, 582 prisoners have tested positive, and at least 10 have died."

Ex-wife Ronnie probably had the most honest and kindest view of his death, which she posted on Instagram:

_*ronniespectorthebadgirl
Verified
It's a sad day for music and a sad day for me.

When I was working with Phil Spector, watching him create in the recording studio, I knew I was working with the very best. He was in complete control, directing everyone. So much to love about those days.

Meeting him and falling in love was like a fairytale.

The magical music we were able to make together, was inspired by our love. I loved him madly, and gave my heart and soul to him.

As I said many times while he was alive, he was a brilliant producer, but a lousy husband.

Unfortunately Phil was not able to live and function outside of the recording studio.

Darkness set in, many lives were damaged.

I still smile whenever I hear the music we made together, and always will. The music will be forever

Phil Spector 1939-2021. #producer #goodbye #musicproducer #music #magic #therewasatime #philspector
4d*_


----------



## Bulldog

Rogerx said:


> Roll of Honour


You may honor him if you like; I'll take a pass.


----------



## NoCoPilot

His dark side was prominent, and not to be ignored.


----------

